# Did the "D" in GERD change?



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I could have sworn that the D in GERD stood for disorder. When did this become a disease?!?I know when I first had it, it was a disorder.And then out of no where, I am diseased?That's so uncool. Am I wrong about this?Was it always "Disease"?


----------

